# Playstation 2: No Display



## Tails2004P (Oct 10, 2004)

I have no idea why the Playstation 2 isn't showing display on my TV (red/white/yellow). I know I am getting power through the playstation 2 but when it comes to using my 5-way console splitter (by Pelican Accessories) it won't work. I even tried connecting directly to the TV and nothing happens. my TV is an RCA AV Monoural television. My VCR is broken, and my life is turning to dust. My original hookup was like this (attached image).

--> http://forums.techguy.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=43016&stc=1

What could the problem(s) be? Someone must be playing a curse on me! I bought GTA:San Andreas a while ago, the only time that the stuff WON'T Work. ANy help will lift the anger off my shoulders.


----------



## cosmo77 (Dec 28, 2003)

have you tried pushing the button to the right and pushing the button to playstation ps2?


----------



## Tails2004P (Oct 10, 2004)

Sorry for being away for so long! I found out my problem: It was the input on my TV, I had to change it to VID.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Tails2004P said:


> Sorry for being away for so long! I found out my problem: It was the input on my TV, I had to change it to VID.


You mean you never changed the channel on the tv to the channel for the video input?


----------



## rosyna (Dec 6, 2004)

playstation and xbox other games can be played on TV through video input.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I know that, but I was wondering why he never changed the channel if the input was in a different location


----------



## Tails2004P (Oct 10, 2004)

Tidus4Yuna said:


> I know that, but I was wondering why he never changed the channel if the input was in a different location


My problem was the input. There's no input buttom on the remote. I found it via a menu on the TV. I then switched it to VID.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

ohhhhh.... hmmm... usually if there is no button for input then all you need to do is go back from the first channel (usually ch.3) and it will go to the AV inputs. That's how it is on mine (panasonic)


----------

